# I Need a Laptop



## Mr Natural (Mar 5, 2012)

Time for me to move into the 21st Century and get a wireless laptop.

I don't need the best nor do I want the worst.

So what's good for around $500?

And what should I avoid?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2012)

What size do you want?  What do you want it to do, normal word processing, internet and e-mail or video, music downloads and games?  Regular games or hi-end graphic intensive?


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 5, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> What size do you want?  What do you want it to do, normal word processing, internet and e-mail or video, music downloads and games?  Regular games or hi-end graphic intensive?




Just normal word processing, internet and e-mail.  No games or music downloads.


I think I know the answer to this but, are any of them made in America?


----------



## del (Mar 5, 2012)

get a del


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 5, 2012)

I got an Acer about a year ago..I'd never heard of them but I needed one right then and that's what the store had....and I was really pleased with it. Pretty weak audio though. 

In fact, I went to replace it and they had just gotten a shipment they didn't bother to hit the floor with because there were people lined up for them.


----------



## Warrior102 (Mar 5, 2012)

MacBook Pro. 
Expensive - but worth it!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > What size do you want?  What do you want it to do, normal word processing, internet and e-mail or video, music downloads and games?  Regular games or hi-end graphic intensive?
> ...



Okay.  10" notebook?  14", 16" 18" laptop?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 5, 2012)

We have a Dell Inspiron 1525, running Vista.  We bought it new in Sept. 2008.  No real complaints about it. 

However my daughter's computer (same as ours, given to her as a h.s. graduation gift in June, 2008) is giving her all types of problems.  Constantly shutting down, freezing.  She just tried putting two songs onto her ipod and the computer caused that to freeze.  No idea if it's hardware or software causing the problem -- she's just trying to get it to hang on until she gets done school and can buy something new, probably a Mac.  Of course, she has lots and lots of programs on hers and although she's always been careful with it, it has travelled back and forth to school for four years so who knows why it's being weird.  These things simply don't last forever . . . .

You can search Dell's website for refurbished computers.  They are factory refurbished to new but are cheaper than new.

Wireless is great . . . but our Belkin router literally blew up (smoked poured out of it) after less than 2 years.  Went with a Linksys and have had zero problems with it -- easy peasy to install too.  

Wireless mouse rocks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> We have a Dell Inspiron 1525, running Vista.  We bought it new in Sept. 2008.  No real complaints about it.
> 
> However my daughter's computer (same as ours, given to her as a h.s. graduation gift in June, 2008) is giving her all types of problems.  Constantly shutting down, freezing.  She just tried putting two songs onto her ipod and the computer caused that to freeze.  No idea if it's hardware or software causing the problem -- she's just trying to get it to hang on until she gets done school and can buy something new, probably a Mac.  Of course, she has lots and lots of programs on hers and although she's always been careful with it, it has travelled back and forth to school for four years so who knows why it's being weird.  These things simply don't last forever . . . .
> 
> ...



For your daughters laptop.  Try this:

Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 5, 2012)

4 years is a pretty advanced age for most computers....particularly if they get any use.

Mine has been used hard by the entire household...it has traveled around, is missing some keys..for a while the fan didn't work, but finally it got over whatever was ailing it and just continues to click along. I don't think I even have virus protection on it now, lol. Before that I had an HP which was a cool little computer but fairly heavy...and eventually getting rousted around by so many people resulted in damage to the connection between the monitor and the guts..everybody would grab it by the monitor and pack it between rooms, and they aren't made to hold up to that (but it did! For a whole year! And if I had just done what I was supposed to with my warranty, they probably would have fixed it.

Oh well. The Acer is still working but I'm getting another. I think another Acer.


----------



## syrenn (Mar 5, 2012)

I am partial to HP's.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 5, 2012)

I really liked mine, but it was heavy, and though it was a great computer, it has to be handled fairly gently.

A LOT more powerful and much better sound and features than the Acer.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 5, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sixteen inch seems like a good size.


----------



## del (Mar 5, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



<refrains>

<pats self on back>


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 5, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



That's what she said. 



(had to post that . . . resistance was futile  )


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 5, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



that's what she said...............


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Here's a 15.6" ASUS, dual core, 4 GBs of RAM, running Windows 7 Home Premium for for $540.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/K53E-DH91-15-6-Inch-Versatile-Entertainment-Laptop/dp/B005PAJVGE/ref=sr_1_6?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1330972486&sr=1-6]Amazon.com: ASUS K53E-DH91 15.6-Inch Versatile Entertainment Laptop (Mocha): Computers & Accessories[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2012)

A couple of scratch and dents from the Dell Outlet, warrantied for 1 year with the i5 processor chip.

http://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnlineSales/Online/SecondaryInventorySearch.aspx?rn=3201&c=us&l=en&s=dfh&cs=22&PLikeId=1_557005_1_491999_1_580007_1_207565_1_412888_1_22367_1_557006_&Flag=1


----------



## syrenn (Mar 5, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> A couple of scratch and dents from the Dell Outlet, warrantied for 1 year with the i5 processor chip.
> 
> http://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnlineSales/Online/SecondaryInventorySearch.aspx?rn=3201&c=us&l=en&s=dfh&cs=22&PLikeId=1_557005_1_491999_1_580007_1_207565_1_412888_1_22367_1_557006_&Flag=1





did you ever get that laptop bag you were drooling over?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of scratch and dents from the Dell Outlet, warrantied for 1 year with the i5 processor chip.
> ...


Nah.  Since it's a 17" I decided to get a Sherpa to haul it for me.


----------



## syrenn (Mar 5, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




oh you should have gotten it anyway... it was a great bag!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's a used 16" i3 processor chip Toshiba with Win 7 on E-bay:

TOSHIBA Satellite A665-S6050 Core i3 350M 4GB 500GB DVDRW WiFi Webcam LAPTOP PC | eBay

and a Sony  (Great laptops!!)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-VAIO-16-4-Blu-Ray-HD-Laptop-VGN-FW245J-H-4GB-250GB-Intel-T5800-MUST-SEE-/170741461128?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item27c0fbf088


----------



## Conservative (Mar 5, 2012)

syrenn said:


> I am partial to HP's.



Sorry to disagree, dear, but my company went tp HP laptops as opposed to the Dells we'd been under contract for for years. The ones they chose...suck. So many battery complaints, firmware issues, buggy OS installs, it's ridiculous.

I'm one of the last people with a Dell. It's not even under warranty anymore, but I got a 'papal dispensation' to allow me to keep it until it dies.


----------



## Conservative (Mar 5, 2012)

Toshiba - 17.3" Satellite Laptop - 4GB Memory - 640GB Hard Drive - Matrix Graphite - L775-S7130

$579.95
Toshiba - 17.3" Satellite Laptop - 4GB Memory - 640GB Hard Drive - Matrix Graphite
Intel core i3 2.3GHz
4Gig RAM (exp to 8Gig)
640Gig HD (SATA 5400RPM)
DVD±RW/CD-RW
digital media card reader
webcam
3 USB ports
HDMI output
Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit)


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 6, 2012)

Conservative said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > I am partial to HP's.
> ...



I'll have to concur.  My wife bought a sooper-de-dooper 17" HP a year or two back with all the bells and whistles.  It overheats and you have to use a cooling pad under it.......and when I say "have to", I mean have to.  It isn't an option.  It kept blowing up and she kept having to restore.  The wireless card constantly dropped in and out.  It's been to the Geek Squad three times over the last two years and one time they had to send it back to HP to be worked on.  She gave up, gave it to me and bought herself a 17" Dell and has not had a single problem with it.  I periodically get the blue screen of death when I fire the old girl up and have to power off and back on and the treble setting keeps popping up and sliding up and down the setting scale while I'm in the middle of other things.  Very frustrating.  That's the last HP our house will ever see.  I spend most of my time on my iPad and only dig out the laptop when I have to.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 6, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> Time for me to move into the 21st Century and get a wireless laptop.
> 
> I don't need the best nor do I want the worst.
> 
> ...



don't buy dell, whatever you do.I bought a HIGH END Del the day after I got laid of in april 2009. Over the last coupla months - the dvdplayer ( internal of course) has stopped working, the on/off button is squishy, it is just wearing out and one day I will press  it and it will just indent and not turn the machine on and that will be fracking that.....and, this is NOT a heavily used item, I keep it as my downstairs living room toy, used by me alone. The input for the ac jack is badly designed and wired, you cannot let the cord bend at all ( close to the machine) or it will pull and torque the receptacle ...its getting loose and the thing  has sat in its same spot for 3 effing  years...in short- Dell+ lowest of the low bidder= garbage even if you buy their "high end" machine. 

and whatever you get if it has vista, just load the gun, head to the attic and blow your brains out now, save yourself all the frustration. 


I'd  get a Lenovo  laptop................ IF you decide to get a notebook, I'll tell you the HP model I bought for my wife, I was shocked its so very well made, well machined, designed and hasn't had a problem in a year and a half. about 850 with upgrades, best chip, bigger HD etc etc....


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 6, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Time for me to move into the 21st Century and get a wireless laptop.
> ...



LOL

See my post above yours.  I've had the exact opposite experience.  Our Dell is a dream and the HP is a total lemon.  Someone in India probably dropped your Dell and my HP when they were transferring it from one workstation to the next.  But what can you expect, 5 year olds aren't strong enough to handle 17" fully loaded laptops.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 6, 2012)

Am I wasting my time in asking if there are any American made laptops?


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 6, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> Am I wasting my time in asking if there are any American made laptops?



Probably.  You need really, really small hands to work on laptops and we don't employee children here.


----------



## Immanuel (Mar 6, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> Time for me to move into the 21st Century and get a wireless laptop.
> 
> I don't need the best nor do I want the worst.
> 
> ...



You know, before I read this thread, I really expected you to tell us that since you need a laptop, we should provide one for you.

I'm actually very surprised... or does that come later in the thread?  

Immie

PS Just razzing you and the other libs, Mr. Clean.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 6, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Time for me to move into the 21st Century and get a wireless laptop.
> ...


 
This is why you always spring for the two year protection plan....

They will fix those things. You just send the computer in.

My dol bought a Toshiba (which is a really nice computer...she's had it for years now) with a two year protection plan....within a few weeks, the jack broke off because hers and my son's toddler was constantly hoisting it around when it was charging...they sent it back and they fixed it. Then the baby barfed all over the keyboard, which resulted in all the keys sticking. They sent it back and got a new computer, lol. 

I learned my lesson with the HP that went tits up just less than a year after I got it...my wonderful little computer with a big memory and lots and lots of pictures and all sorts of cool stuff on it and I couldn't use it because the stupid wire from the monitor was damaged...

I went and picked up my Acer yesterday, I really do like this little laptop. It's cheap and it works just fine for internet stuff, watching movies, and pictures. It doesn't have a lot of oomph for things like games and it will get bogged down a bit when the memory starts to get full but I really like it.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 6, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Oh I saw yours. 


buuuuuuuuuut remember my HP was a notebook net book whatever the hell they call them....and it got very very good reviews from everyone from c-net to wired....*shrugs* 

dell? well I bought the Studio 17,  all the upgrades...


I have to say I switched over to apple at work at least for special uses....my job gave me carte blanche, so I bought the blow out mac air, 5 friggin grand...BUT,  its unreal. what a beautiful, well made device....

PC wise, for laptop?  Lenovo.


----------



## 007 (Mar 6, 2012)

del said:


> get a del



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyQOTEpHxLw&feature=related]dude you&#39;re getting adele - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Mar 6, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



I got laid off in april* 2009*, and frankly if the god-dang thing won't last 3 years, its garbage, this isn't a Hard drive that got dropped a few times or was used every day heavily, that I can live with....this was other stuff that was simply not made to last past the doorway. churn'em and burn'em and I got burned.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 6, 2012)

del said:


> get a del



not a chance, they are temperamental and crap all over the place, my notes are a mess.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 6, 2012)

They have three year protection plans too, around $50. 

My Acer was under $400 ($347 I think) and I got a two year plan for $40. Pretty good deal...and they have them at Freddy's and I think at Walmart!


----------



## 007 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Asus or Apple would be my choices also. I have an Asus PC and love it. I got sick of the prior four glitchy HP's I owned. Never again. Course you won't touch an Apple laptop for under a grand, but I'm sure there's decent Asus laptops in that price range.


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 6, 2012)

Protection plans........I'm not saying I never bought one.  My dad, God rest his soul, would never buy one.  He went to Sears probably 30 years or so ago to buy an appliance and the salesman tried to sell him one.  My dad asked him if he was trying to tell him that their product wouldn't last and if so, he had no desire to spend his money on it.  The guy stood there with a deer in the headlight look.  There was a time when products were built to last, did last and if they broke, the company stood behind it.  Now, you go into  it knowing it's probably going to crap out and you are up a creek unless you spend additional money to cover their poor quailty.  Sucks!


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah but a laptop ain't a washing machine. There are a lot of little parts and components, and they're relatively fragile. It's a given that something is going to go haywire at some point. I'm happy enough that you can buy a protection plan for the cheaper ones. Cuz I know how my family abuses electronics, and how many people will be using it every single day....since I brought it home yesterday, four people have used this new computer in various places throughout the house. That sort of wear and tear is rough on them.


----------



## PeteEU (Mar 6, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> MacBook Pro.
> Expensive - but worth it!



LOL he said 500 dollars not 1000+ dollars! And it aint worth it, never has been.


----------



## PeteEU (Mar 6, 2012)

1. Nothing is made in America. It "might" be assembled in the US, but the components are all from Asia. Dell might still assemble their machines in the US.

2. Any Intel i3 and above will do you just fine. 3 GB ram minimum, but then again you would have to search real hard to find any machine with less than 3 GB ram. Only go for AMD if it is one of their newest chips, and stay away from anything with Celeron or Pentium on the box. They are years out of date processors and unless the laptop is considerably discounted, then it is simply not worth it.

3. Screen size = price more than often. A machine with 15 inch screen is often considerably lower price than the same version with 17 inch screen. 

HP, Acer, Asus, Dell, Toshiba all have good machines and within the price range. Lenovo (old IBM Thinkpad) are also very good, but normally higher price. Personal preference is Asus and Acer. Just bought an i3 Asus with 6GB ram for 400 Euros (530 dollars). 

Brands to stay away from based on factual and personal experience.. Packard Bell and Apple. 

Packard Bell keyboards and trackpads suck 9 out of 10 times. 

Apple is just ripping you off. If you want to get ripped off, go find a prostitute and let her rob you after the deed.. more pleasure out of that!   Or just throw the money out of the window..


----------



## del (Mar 6, 2012)

Trajan said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > get a del
> ...



i have a mac book, myself

go figure


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 6, 2012)

I had never heard of Acer before I got mine, but my HP crapped out, I had homework due, and Walmart was open. I went in hoping to pick up an HP but they had discontinued and Acer was the only one in my price range that looked anything like what I wanted. I absolutely had no clue what to expect, they were new to Walmart too so the help didn't even know much about them. I needed it and I didn't have enough money to get a protection plan, I literally had exactly what it took for the computer itself. 

And I've never had a problem with it...except for the scary fan incident. I just babied it along for a couple of weeks, opened the back up, and lo and behold the fan started working again and has ever since. I think what it was was a little piece of something that was obstructing the movement of the rotor or the blade..there was something little rattling around, and the rattle is gone.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 6, 2012)

You mentioned made in America.....

$599 (this one *IS Linux*...which sounds fine for you) Zareason out of CA
ZaReason Alto 3880, thin 14" linux laptop

I purchased a desktop from them several years ago...great service, solid systems.


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 6, 2012)

del said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



But you can get as many Del's as you want for free can't you?


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 6, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I had never heard of Acer before I got mine, but my HP crapped out, I had homework due, and Walmart was open. I went in hoping to pick up an HP but they had discontinued and Acer was the only one in my price range that looked anything like what I wanted. I absolutely had no clue what to expect, they were new to Walmart too so the help didn't even know much about them. I needed it and I didn't have enough money to get a protection plan, I literally had exactly what it took for the computer itself.
> 
> And I've never had a problem with it...except for the scary fan incident. I just babied it along for a couple of weeks, opened the back up, and lo and behold the fan started working again and has ever since. I think what it was was a little piece of something that was obstructing the movement of the rotor or the blade..there was something little rattling around, and the rattle is gone.



Really?  My very first PC was an Acer back in 1993.  It was a 386 that ran Windows 3.2.  They were economy computers and Acer put everything on the motherboard to reduce costs.  If your graphics went out, you couldn't go buy a new graphics card because it was integrated into the motherboard.  It did a fine job back in the day.  There quality has improved over the years.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 6, 2012)

Well I'm not exactly a font of computer knowledge, lol. I hadn't heard of Acer and neither had the sales clerk, which doesn't mean anything except neither one of us should be selling computers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2012)

Everyone has their favorites and the ones they love to hate.  One of the things I like to do (though not recently, cash flow issues) is rebuild broken computers, I've had good and bad results from just about every brand out there so it's pretty much a crap shoot.  The funny thing is the ones I've had the least problems with are Lenovos and Dells and Dells are the easiest to work on.  HPs have given me the most problems and are a pain in the ass to work on.
The biggest issue in laptops will almost always be heat related, the faster the processor, the more heat that's generated and cooling systems haven't kept pace which is why there's such a big market for laptop cooling pads.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 6, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> Time for me to move into the 21st Century and get a wireless laptop.
> 
> I don't need the best nor do I want the worst.
> 
> ...



Picked my wife up an Acer at Christmas. I5 with 4GB, 15 inch TFT display, Bluray and a 450GB drive for $389. Win 7 home.

It's a good machine for the money.


----------



## hortysir (Mar 6, 2012)

Toshiba, from Office Depot, straight out of the box is awesome.


----------



## IndependntLogic (Mar 6, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> Time for me to move into the 21st Century and get a wireless laptop.
> 
> I don't need the best nor do I want the worst.
> 
> ...



We just got our daughter an HP Pavilion G6 with built in web-cam, MS7 and so on for $309! It was $359 but if you go online to Coupon codes, printable coupons, promo codes and discounts - dealspl.us and you can get a $50 off anything over $300 at Staples. 

The computer is NICE!


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 6, 2012)

Oooh..I think that's what I had.

Yes, it is.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 6, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> Everyone has their favorites and the ones they love to hate.  One of the things I like to do (though not recently, cash flow issues) is rebuild broken computers, I've had good and bad results from just about every brand out there so it's pretty much a crap shoot.  The funny thing is the ones I've had the least problems with are Lenovos and Dells and Dells are the easiest to work on.  HPs have given me the most problems and are a pain in the ass to work on.
> The biggest issue in laptops will almost always be heat related, the faster the processor, the more heat that's generated and cooling systems haven't kept pace which is why there's such a big market for laptop cooling pads.



I built my gaming PC.....runs like a champ....the best of everything 5 years ago and still runs everything there is....


----------



## Trajan (Mar 6, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> You mentioned made in America.....
> 
> $599 (this one *IS Linux*...which sounds fine for you) Zareason out of CA
> ZaReason Alto 3880, thin 14" linux laptop
> ...



well my man we have had this discussion on other appliances.....comps now are so relatively cheap, if you do spend 500 and it gives you 2, 3 years, well, its not earth shattering but I think 500 is the floor.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone has their favorites and the ones they love to hate.  One of the things I like to do (though not recently, cash flow issues) is rebuild broken computers, I've had good and bad results from just about every brand out there so it's pretty much a crap shoot.  The funny thing is the ones I've had the least problems with are Lenovos and Dells and Dells are the easiest to work on.  HPs have given me the most problems and are a pain in the ass to work on.
> ...



Yup, ASUS M4A78 Pro board, AMD Phenom ii x2 processor (Black Edition), 8GBs of DDR3 RAM and a 1 GB NVidia graphics card.  Plays even the new stuff without a hiccup and is seriously fast.


----------



## del (Mar 6, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



yeah, but the operating costs are killer

food, clothes, tuition


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 6, 2012)

Just avoid all computers made in China.


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 7, 2012)

The best prices and value I have seen recently are the HP portables. For around 500 you can even get 6GB of memory.  Google HP Pavilion g6z series and HP Pavilion dv6z Quad Edition series.  I believe the second has the numeric keyboard if needed. 15.6 screens. 

Laptops & Netbook PCs | HP® Official Store

I've used IBM, Dell, Toshiba, and HP through the years and all are pretty reliable. Mostly Dell at home.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 7, 2012)

del said:


> i have a mac book, myself
> 
> go figure



Overpriced, underpowered, incompatable and pretentious. It fits you perfectly.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 7, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I built my gaming PC.....runs like a champ....the best of everything 5 years ago and still runs everything there is....



Hard to build a laptop.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 7, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Just avoid all computers made in China.



That cuts out ALL Apple, and most Dell machines. Better look for an Asus or Abit mobo.


----------



## del (Mar 7, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > i have a mac book, myself
> ...



ignorant and bitter

i'm sorry you have to go to the library to post.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 7, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Just avoid all computers made in China.



Just avoid all computers made out of china, especially if you work in an opera house.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 7, 2012)

del said:


> ignorant and bitter



Yes you are.

I might add "stupid," but that would be redundant to any post by you.



> i'm sorry you have to go to the library to post.



LOL

Your "wit" fits you so well...


----------



## Outback (Mar 7, 2012)

trajan said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > get a del
> ...


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 7, 2012)

Library?  wasn't there something about the govt tracking what books you checked out under Bush?

And as I recall most right wingers seemed to support the move.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 7, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Library?  wasn't there something about the govt tracking what books you checked out under Bush?



Do you simply make up most of the things you "remember?"



> And as I recall most right wingers seemed to support the move.



Yep, I guess you do....


----------



## inALIENable (Apr 2, 2012)

For portable computing, I really like my Asus EP-121. It's even powerful enough to edit videos on. It fits in my existing camera bag. It runs 64 bit windows. Have had mine for over a year now and the screen still looks new and scratch free.   5 Stars!


----------



## 52ndStreet (Apr 7, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> Time for me to move into the 21st Century and get a wireless laptop.
> 
> I don't need the best nor do I want the worst.
> 
> ...



I was in your exact situation. Did not want the best , but also didn't need the worst.
I went to the IBM website, and bought a $ 2,000.00 dollar IBM/ Lenovo T500 Think Pad lap
top computer, used for $500 dollars. And I am very surprized at the functionality and speed of this  lap top computer. I have used Dell, Mac books, and hp lap tops, but this IBM lap top
is  fastest one I have used to date, and secure, with a finger print security reader device.
Think IBM Think pad. You will be glad you bought one, as I am.
Also, IBM think Pad Laptops, have a special radiator like cooling system that makes them the coolest runing laptop out there.
And we know how hot laptop computers can get.!
The one I have the T500 is the coolest runing laptop I have ever used.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Apr 7, 2012)

del said:


> get a del



You trying to make some tech rich by giving bad advice?


----------



## MaryL (Apr 7, 2012)

Get an i pad. Why not? Apple also offers something called a "mac mini", not as portable,  you need to supply the peripherals and it has no internal disc drive, both basic models can be found for around 500 smackers. Or you can go with a cheap, refurbished PC laptop that is as finicky and unpredictable and as a house cat  or buy a cheapie at  your local  Wal-Mart.


----------



## PeteEU (Apr 8, 2012)

MaryL said:


> Get an i pad. Why not? Apple also offers something called a "mac mini", not as portable,  you need to supply the peripherals and it has no internal disc drive, both basic models can be found for around 500 smackers. Or you can go with a cheap, refurbished PC laptop that is as finicky and unpredictable and as a house cat  or buy a cheapie at  your local  Wal-Mart.



Why not? Because an iPad sucks donkeyballs (or any tablet pc) for productive people. There is no office on it, and writing documents on a touch screen is the suck. Yea buy a bluetooth keyboard then you say.. but then wtf is the point.. might as well get a real laptop!


----------



## Douger (Apr 8, 2012)

peteeu said:


> maryl said:
> 
> 
> > get an i pad. Why not? Apple also offers something called a "mac mini", not as portable,  you need to supply the peripherals and it has no internal disc drive, both basic models can be found for around 500 smackers. Or you can go with a cheap, refurbished pc laptop that is as finicky and unpredictable and as a house cat  or buy a cheapie at  your local  wal-mart.
> ...


a
c
e
r
http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/ac700-home


----------



## Zoom (Apr 8, 2012)

del said:


> get a del



Toshiba Qosmio is my computer of choice.  

It kicks ass.


----------



## zzzz (Apr 8, 2012)

I got an HP a couple of years ago and it is used for 3-4 hours everyday, sometimes more. And that is everyday, 7 days a week. Works fine.


----------



## inALIENable (Apr 8, 2012)

Zoom said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > get a del
> ...



I have one of those too, it's FAST and built like a brick. Not cheap though.  Overheats unless I throttle it back or set it upon a laptop fan stand.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2012)

PeteEU said:


> Why not? Because an iPad sucks donkeyballs (or any tablet pc) for productive people. There is no office on it, and writing documents on a touch screen is the suck. Yea buy a bluetooth keyboard then you say.. but then wtf is the point.. might as well get a real laptop!



When people ask me what computer to buy, my first response is to ask what they want to do with it? 

A surprising number of people respond that they just want to send email, watch Youtube and surf the web. IF that is what the person wants to do, then a tablet is a the perfect device. I'm not going to recommend an iPad, but a tablet does these things cheaply, in an ultra-portable package.

Buy a device that fits what you are going to do. I run a few domains and generally have a dozen RDP sessions going, along with SQL Management Studio, Gimp, Outlook, Visio, Project and an odd VNC or two running. I want as much CPU and RAM as I can get. But for those who just want to surf the web, it's extraneous.


----------



## PeteEU (Apr 10, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> > Why not? Because an iPad sucks donkeyballs (or any tablet pc) for productive people. There is no office on it, and writing documents on a touch screen is the suck. Yea buy a bluetooth keyboard then you say.. but then wtf is the point.. might as well get a real laptop!
> ...



I agree fully. But do you ask them.. do you need to write word documents or excel? 

Because then the whole ball game changes, and an tablet sucks donkey balls for that. Even for games other than Angry Birds, it kinda sucks also. Hell websurfing is also a tad sucky because of the on board screen keyboard. It simply just does not replace a real keyboard.. and then yea you can buy a bluetooth keyboard, but then wtf is the point!

I have many customers who own iPads or similar Android tablets, and they only use it to read the morning newspaper or send a fast email. Anything else is a hellish process on a tablet computer.. just try posting a post on these boards that is just more than 10 lines...  



> Buy a device that fits what you are going to do. I run a few domains and generally have a dozen RDP sessions going, along with SQL Management Studio, Gimp, Outlook, Visio, Project and an odd VNC or two running. I want as much CPU and RAM as I can get. But for those who just want to surf the web, it's extraneous.



I agree, no use using 1000 dollars for a pc, when 500 would do just fine. That is why I would never recommend buying an Apple PC/Laptop, because there is always a cheaper alternative that is just as good and more than enough for what the person wants to do with it.

Its like the joke about the guy who said to his girlfriend to go out and buy her a PC because he was tired she used his to look at facebook. She came back with a 2000 dollar Mac Book Pro because her girl friends said Apple was cool.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2012)

PeteEU said:


> I agree fully. But do you ask them.. do you need to write word documents or excel?
> 
> Because then the whole ball game changes, and an tablet sucks donkey balls for that. Even for games other than Angry Birds, it kinda sucks also. Hell websurfing is also a tad sucky because of the on board screen keyboard. It simply just does not replace a real keyboard.. and then yea you can buy a bluetooth keyboard, but then wtf is the point!
> 
> I have many customers who own iPads or similar Android tablets, and they only use it to read the morning newspaper or send a fast email. Anything else is a hellish process on a tablet computer.. just try posting a post on these boards that is just more than 10 lines...



I agree that writing a document of crunching a spreadsheet makes no sense on a tablet. My wife does Facebook on her Xoom, but she posts using voice rather than the keyboard. Google speech interpreter works superbly. I don't know that I would try to use these boards with it, though.



> I agree, no use using 1000 dollars for a pc, when 500 would do just fine. That is why I would never recommend buying an Apple PC/Laptop, because there is always a cheaper alternative that is just as good and more than enough for what the person wants to do with it.
> 
> Its like the joke about the guy who said to his girlfriend to go out and buy her a PC because he was tired she used his to look at facebook. She came back with a 2000 dollar Mac Book Pro because her girl friends said Apple was cool.



One reason to buy a Mac, and only one, the illusion of being cool.

I love my little lappy..

Alienware M17x (2011)


----------



## craighood (Apr 26, 2012)

According to me Lenovo is one of the best laptop which has most used features. It has wonderful configuration to make our using experience easy and fast. There are lots of other features which is really very interesting than any other laptop brand.


----------

